# New Petsmart Stuff



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

So I checked out both my local Petsmarts yesterday. One had TONS of new decor/betta stuff/glofish tanks and accessories. They also have crowntail females and doubletail males!!! Just wanted to let you guys know. I'm not sure if all petsmarts are setup for this yet since my other petsmart didn't have any of the new decor or the double tails, but the betta display was circular with little cup holders for each betta. Anyone else's petsmart making these changes?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool!!


I have not noticed any changes... Not yet! Although one of them had a ton of awesome decor.


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

My Petsmart has done that too, they also moved the betta station to the front of the store where more people can see them.  I grabbed one of the pamphlets that they had next to them and decided to read it when I got home. The surprising thing was that it had everything right except how many gallons to house the betta in....they said one quart was enough.


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm going there in a few days... or PetCo... I'll have to check that out!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I went into mine a few days ago and saw the new stuff. They had ct females, dragonscale crowntail males and dt halfmoons. They also had the circular cup holders. The females are now being kept separate from the males. I got a ct female! She is tiny and so cute.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

..Now I wanna go to petsmart.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha yeah I want to go back when they have it all finished and set up. I feel weird with the bettas in the front of the store like the cashiers and customers are staring at me since I look through all the bettas haha


----------



## Ant10a (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't have a PetSmart or PetCo near me. You are lucky!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Damn it this is why I tried not to come back onto this forum because I'm trying to keep it to one fish to keep down stress...Now I want another....Again.

My boy does need more decor though...


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha

"Bettafish Anonymous"


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

My local PetSmart has great decorations, but they can be pretty dumb about their placing of the males. They put them to where they try to fight each other, so I always try to scoot them apart or move them discreetly. xD


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

Mine is just starting to sell Halfmoons but I havent been in a few weeks


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

My Petsmart in north Atlanta made those modifications to their betta area too...before the cups were still in the same spot up front, but just stacked up willy nilly. I like the new racks they have to hold them - and hopefully it means a more reasonable stock level since I don't think the new racks hold as many as they usually had when the cups were just stacked.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

The only good thing about PJ'S PETS in west edmonton mall... Is the betta wall. Although I think it needs to be a foot shorter so people can see the top ones xD


----------



## Katy (Apr 10, 2012)

Shadyr I'm in atlanta too, and noticed the change a couple days ago at my petsmart. Like the new display, and their bettas were actually really beautiful and healthy (so far)!

I barely resisted buying another betta, but I did get 2 new toys- one was a 'betta treat dispenser' with bloodworms, daphnia, and mysis in one dispenser. Hopefully people that buy this will know when to give such treats and not overdo it. The other toy was a small automatic pellet dispenser, which is not as bulky or expensive as some of the other dispensers out there. It only feeds once per day, but could be useful when I leave town (though I'd have to get 14 more, since I have 15 bettas, all separately)

My petsmart is (finally) using my recommendations as a pamphlet for care so they are getting some stuff right Glad to see the changes.


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

I like the new racks they are in! That means that they can't overstock, I hope. The males couldn't see each other, which was great.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Why did I read this lol! Must stay away from petsmart/petco. Bad enough my work (walmart) sells bettas argh!!


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

My walmart doesn't sell Bettas, and I got mine from a local shop...Petsmart still just carries about 20 of them.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

One of my local petsmarts just got this set up, the other 3 haven't yet (Yes lots of petsmarts within 45 minutes of my house, lol. I have to say I like it a lot, theoretically.... they can't over stock etc. BUT this particular petsmart has about 40 males on the shelf next to the new set up all stacked on eachother...


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I love the "Petsmart Rebellion"...I know that sentiment.  
My Petsmart has many new fish as well, as does Petco, I'm in fairly rural east tennessee, so hopefully this is a chain-wide event to have reached down here.  
Decor still is pretty bad though...but maybe that'll improve next.


----------



## kikitchi (May 19, 2012)

Mine did this too! I was very pleased with the selection also


----------



## Tazo (May 12, 2012)

Hey fellow Atlantans! I live in Marietta 
The Petsmart in my area has gotten a lot better recently. They used to put bettas randomly on the front shelves in these tiny little stacked cups. When I went in they had WAY fewer bettas, they were actually in with the FISH instead of randomly placed in the front of the store, and the cups were pretty big!
I mean, it's not ideal - but it's a heck of a lot better than it was and the cups were mostly clean :3. I'm impressed, even if they do still have those stupid .5 or .33 gal tanks near the bettas...
The lady who works in the fish section there, however, approached us initially to ask what we wanted and when I said I was getting a betta she just left without a word on their care o-O. The last time I went in to get fish (tetras, I think...) they totally asked me what size my tank was before they'd sell them to me.

*EDIT:* Oh wow! They /did/ get new decor, and it's on the website, too. There's some awesome looking bright coral ornaments that would look awesome in my tank... whyy did they have to come out now? And Marvel Super Heroes! I want my fish to hang out with Iron Man! . Also some cute Dr. Seuss stuff and a few really cool natural-looking ornaments.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Katy said:


> Shadyr I'm in atlanta too, and noticed the change a couple days ago at my petsmart. Like the new display, and their bettas were actually really beautiful and healthy (so far)!
> 
> I barely resisted buying another betta, but I did get 2 new toys- one was a 'betta treat dispenser' with bloodworms, daphnia, and mysis in one dispenser. Hopefully people that buy this will know when to give such treats and not overdo it. The other toy was a small automatic pellet dispenser, which is not as bulky or uexpensive as some of the other dispensers out there. It only feeds once per day, but could be useful when I leave town (though I'd have to get 14 more, since I have 15 bettas, all separately)
> 
> My petsmart is (finally) using my recommendations as a pamphlet for care so they are getting some stuff right Glad to see the changes.


How is the dispenser working?


----------

